# Move to marbella area



## kerys_louise (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all, Very recently considering a move to the Marbella area on the costa. The job situation is obviously very important to my move. Was just wondering how difficult it is to get work out there, I speak very little English, but am currently sorting out enrolment on a language course, although It would mean my Spanish would still be pretty basic. Any help/info would be appreciated.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

"I speak very little English" - do you mean very little Spanish?

Where do you come from? Pretty much no chance of work unless you are from the EU.

Pretty much no chance of work anyway, as unemployment is very high due to the recession. Current advice is do not consider moving to Spain unless you have already secured a job, or can affordd to support yourself without paid employment. 

Just read through all the many similar threads and you will see how difficult it is at the moment.


----------



## kerys_louise (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes I meant very little Spanish! Haha! 
Thanks for that, I have been reading the other posts and they don't seem very promising job wise. Been looking for jobs in the Uk with possible travel prospects but they are few and far between. thinking of changing destinations and possibly looking more far afield, but costa del sol was just appealing due to it's closeness to home.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kerys_louise said:


> Yes I meant very little Spanish! Haha!
> Thanks for that, I have been reading the other posts and they don't seem very promising job wise. Been looking for jobs in the Uk with possible travel prospects but they are few and far between. thinking of changing destinations and possibly looking more far afield, but costa del sol was just appealing due to it's closeness to home.



Come out for a visit and have a look. See what there is around and get a feel for things

Jo xxx


----------



## kerys_louise (Sep 13, 2011)

I have been out to Marbella in both march and august! Loved it both times, it seems a good place for both work and social life, and love that fact that it would be close enough for visits home as well. It is just the job prospects and language barrier, both obviously 2 major things, that worry me.


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Oh just language barrier and job prospects... if your any good at telesales then you could be alright! what skill set could you offer your future employer?


----------



## kerys_louise (Sep 13, 2011)

No telesales experience unfortunately. Got my nursing degree but would struggle with job due to my lack of Spanish. Looking more further afield now I think for more job opportunities.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm guessing here - you're young, no ties, recently qualified and now, deservedly, are looking for a "little adventure" while working because you can't afford to support yourself unless you work!

If so, isn't there some nurse/ medical publication or website which advertises international positions - something like the Times Educational Supplement for the teaching profession?

If so, why not have a concerted blitz applying for anything you fancy - be it nearer home in Europe - or further afield. See what's offered and take a chance - chances are you'd only be commiting to a one year initial contract where ever you end up!


----------



## kerys_louise (Sep 13, 2011)

Good guess. I just want to get out of the UK for a bit. Wasnt too keen on going much further than Europe really but there seems to be much more options. Yes, Got international nursing sites so applied to a few of them, but seem to find myself wandering back to the costa del sol region. Just going to keep at the job applications and maybe take the first one I am successful with. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

For what it's worth I'd suggest taking the first one you are offered -subject to terms & conditions being right.

Make sure the salary offered is suitable for the cost of living in that area, etc., the general vibe is right, generally do as much checking out of the employer as possible. If for example, you are offered a job in a private clinic, some very "superior" places are actuallya business first and foremost, driven by profit, and may not always treat/pay staff well.

If you don't end up in the C del S, you may land somewhere you like even better, you will gain valuable nursing experience - and very importantly, proven ability to live and work abroad. All that will make you much more employable when you fancy moving on.

Good luck!


----------

